# Destin Bait Boat



## Geaux Fish (Jan 23, 2013)

Can anybody please tell me if the bait boat is gonna be out tomorrow? Or where can I catch some cigars on sibiki? Thanks a ton for any help


----------



## reel talent (Feb 26, 2013)

The rock jetties should produce well with sabikis, good luck wish I was going tomorrow, load the boat:thumbup:


----------



## Geaux Fish (Jan 23, 2013)

I went today also with just live shrimp and couldnt get a fly to bite!! I need something else and irs gotta be live cigars or some type of live fish!! Although I did take those live shrimp and catch 10 or so trout this afternoon!! I bought 2 new stradic 8000s and I need to feel the burn on them bad boys haha... thanks for the info tho


----------



## Geaux Fish (Jan 23, 2013)

Im serious guys.... ill pay for some bait if anyone has it!


----------



## PaulandBethB (Apr 19, 2012)

Jugheads ch.69


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Check the tide line outside the pass, any of the buoys normally hold a handful of cigs. Just keep an eye on your sounder and you should be able to find them. The simple fish skin sabikis always work the best for us.


----------



## snake 166 (Oct 2, 2007)

Normally 2 different bait operators just outside East Pass. One on 69 and the other on 80. 20$ will buy you about 40-50 mixed cigar minnows, Spanish sardines and lately, small hardtails. They both run an excellent service.

Otherwise catch your own on sabikis---always use hage aurora in green. Bait has been extremely abundant in 10-20 feet 1/4 mile east of the east jetty depending on where the outgoing tide line is. Fish on the clean side of the tide line. For the first time this year we have been able to get our bait in 10-15 minutes.


----------



## Geaux Fish (Jan 23, 2013)

Well to update on bait... plenty of bait in clean water east of the pass! Found hardtails also around the bouys... my question is I was catching some kinda bait im not sure what it was tho, they almost look like baby tarpon... they had scales unlike cigars and where only bout 4-5 inches long. Can anybody maybe tell me what these mightve been?


----------



## snake 166 (Oct 2, 2007)

Spanish Sardines. Not as hardy as cigar minnows but fine for using whole bottom fishing.


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Geaux Fish said:


> Well to update on bait... plenty of bait in clean water east of the pass! Found hardtails also around the bouys... my question is I was catching some kinda bait im not sure what it was tho, they almost look like baby tarpon... they had scales unlike cigars and where only bout 4-5 inches long. Can anybody maybe tell me what these mightve been?


Spanish sardines or thread fin herrings.


----------



## diving catch (Jul 27, 2012)

call steve on channel 80, through the end of oct.


----------

